# Make a daily call through Majic Jack ?



## edgrzy (Jul 31, 2005)

Can Direct Tv Tivos make a daily call through a Majic Jack ? Is this possible?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Theoretically, yes. It's just another VoIP service. Practically, it depends. Some VoIP services work well with TiVo modems, some are iffy, some don't work at all. VoIP tends to mess up the characteristics, such as frequency response and phasing, that modems depend on but voice tends to ignore.

I have not seen posts from others who have tried Magic Jack for their DTiVos, so let us know how it works for you.

Of course, DTiVos don't NEED to call at all.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Magic Jack is not, actually, traditional VOIP, rather it is more like a much more expensive version of SKYPE which uses your computer to make calls. Traditional VOIP usually has an adapter that attaches directly to the home network and hence to the internet.

The lack of the computer in the loop makes the calls cleaner and allows TiVos to call on a somewhat unreliable intermittent basis. However Skype, Magic Jack, and any other system that emulates phone service through a computer will have a MUCH lower (Near zero) chance of connecting and even less of completing a call.

I use Skype with a usb device as my phone service and I tested TiVo's ability to connect, just to be sure. The result was that NO call ever connected regardless of settings.

I use PPP over serial (to get updates and keep the nag messages away) and the only thing I miss is the ability to order PPV from the TiVo. Of course ordering over the internet is much better anyway as that way all my receivers get authorized instead of just one.

If Magic Jack or any such system were to work I would be beyond surprised.


----------



## su_A_ve (Feb 3, 2004)

with VOIP services it depends on the DVR... I have vonage. I also had an R10 and had no trouble with it connecting, although I only run it once every blue moon to get DVR updates.

Recently I had to replace it with an older HDVR2 I had sitting in the closet. This one however would not connect no matter what settings I used.

The only way I was able to make it connect was to use a Tivo serial cable, and do my connections via PPP. 

Only problem so far is that this unit had 6.2a and won't upgrade to 6.4. Been trying to get D* to force the update by flagging it from their end.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

su_A_ve said:


> Only problem so far is that this unit had 6.2a and won't upgrade to 6.4. Been trying to get D* to force the update by flagging it from their end.


If you are tired of waiting 6.4a is available for 19.99 from Instantcake sold by DVRupgrade. It is easy to use but will not save old recordings. It is best used on a new hard drive as that will give your recorder the longest life. Good Luck whatever you decide.


----------



## StuDisney (Feb 3, 2009)

stevel said:


> Theoretically, yes. It's just another VoIP service. Practically, it depends. Some VoIP services work well with TiVo modems, some are iffy, some don't work at all. VoIP tends to mess up the characteristics, such as frequency response and phasing, that modems depend on but voice tends to ignore.
> 
> I have not seen posts from others who have tried Magic Jack for their DTiVos, so let us know how it works for you.
> 
> Of course, DTiVos don't NEED to call at all.


I have tried the Magic Jack, It works fine as a phone, but the baud rate is too slow to work on the TiVo


----------

